# Ukaps Baby !!



## Tony Swinney (31 Aug 2009)

Hi there

I havent been on the forum much for the past couple of weeks, as Sara and I have been working on 'other' things    

We had a little baby girl last week, called Liberty-May, weighing 8lb 12oz.

Heres a little pic of her at just 25 minutes old   







Libby and Sara came home from hospital yesterday, and are both doing very well.   After the first night of them being home, I can already see, how the time on the tanks will be limited for a while, but I'll keep them going, and will update their journals shortly   

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Aug 2009)

congrats tony.


----------



## Ed Seeley (31 Aug 2009)

Congratulations!  The tanks will have to come a deserved second place to her!


----------



## JamesM (31 Aug 2009)

Congrats mate


----------



## samc (31 Aug 2009)

congratulations tony bet your chuffed


----------



## ceg4048 (31 Aug 2009)

Congratulations Tony. Beautiful creation mate.   

Cheers,


----------



## Graeme Edwards (31 Aug 2009)

Bless the little cherub. Those eyes have so much yet to see.

Congratulations Tony and Sara.


----------



## viktorlantos (31 Aug 2009)

Congratulations buddy.

cute baby


----------



## John Starkey (31 Aug 2009)

Wow tonser mate,she is a little cutie welll done both of you,oh my wife loves the name,  
regards john


----------



## George Farmer (31 Aug 2009)

Congratulations to you and Sara, Tony!

Life will never be the same....


----------



## Superman (31 Aug 2009)

Congrats to the whole family!


----------



## Dave Spencer (31 Aug 2009)

That is a great capture of something so precious, Tony. Congratulations.

Now, empty all your tanks and put your camera gear on eBay, your life is finished for the next eighteen years.  

Dave.


----------



## zig (31 Aug 2009)

Many congratulations Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall (31 Aug 2009)

congrats both, well done


----------



## rawr (31 Aug 2009)

I just understood the topic title after reading this whole thread!  Good one...

Congratulations!


----------



## Simon D (1 Sep 2009)

Well done to you and all the family! 

I'll hopefully be posting something similar in the next couple of weeks. I hope I can get as good a picture as that.....

Congratulations, they really are worth all the time and effort. You can get so much back from the little blighters.


----------



## TDI-line (1 Sep 2009)

Congratulations Tony, UKAPS BABY!


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Sep 2009)

Thanks all, and good luck for the coming weeks Simon   

Tony


----------



## Themuleous (1 Sep 2009)

Brill news, glad she was delivered safely 

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Sep 2009)

Congratulations both of you!


----------



## baron von bubba (1 Sep 2009)

congrats dude!


----------



## a1Matt (1 Sep 2009)

Fantastic news Tony. Congratulations


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Sep 2009)

congratulations  
I wasnt thinking of anything like that with the title lol


----------



## Polly (8 Sep 2009)

*Congratulations  to both of you !*  

Gorgeous photo of a gorgeous girl   


So when does she get her first tank???


----------



## mattyc (8 Sep 2009)

Congratulations   

Just dont put her in a tank!!!


----------



## Nick16 (8 Sep 2009)

lol, congrats mate. 

i can feel a nano comming on....


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Sep 2009)

Haven't been around much either, congrats Tony 

Hope both girls are doing well.


----------

